# The "Random chat" thread! ;)



## Charliemarina

ok so as my scan was all clear yesterday and all bloods are bk to neg all i was left to do was avoid ov this cycle and wait for af b4 trying again....BUT at the scan yesterday i was told i was ovulating or about to ovulate :smug: at first i thought to myself "no i cannot bed tonight or tommrow u need to let this cycle be" but OMG we went to bed and OH was like "but babes the eggy will die" so i gave in and got a load :dohh: but yay im so in my temp rose this morning confirmed ov and had right side pains all yesterday and slightly today and was told i oving from right also so yay it all fitting together, so excited bring on the 2W bloody wait xxx anyone 1dpo with me :rofl:


----------



## debgreasby

You go girl!! Good luck xxx


----------



## sue247

Hi Charliemarina, well - i think i may be around 1 dpo too so we can symptom spot together! Bring on the BFP's!! Like you i decided not to wait for af before trying again, some people seem to get preg straight away so i thought, why not ?!


----------



## Tulip

LMAO, good work! "But babes, the eggy will die!" :rofl:


----------



## Lucia

I'm 1DPO too. GL!


----------



## Charliemarina

Tulip said:


> LMAO, good work! "But babes, the eggy will die!" :rofl:


:rofl: you think thats funny hes been right onto the "funny" comments with ttc at the moment, last night after he came he instantly said "good luck boys" i was actually laughing so much i couldnt keep the sperm in and the time we had sex before that he shouts "and there off" :rofl:, got say though he makes TTC a funny and enjoyable time for us both its not so "serious" in a sense, i love my OH he's great :thumbup: :cloud9:


----------



## Charliemarina

sue247 said:


> Hi Charliemarina, well - i think i may be around 1 dpo too so we can symptom spot together! Bring on the BFP's!! Like you i decided not to wait for af before trying again, some people seem to get preg straight away so i thought, why not ?!

hey huns YAY some 1dpo ladies and ohhh would love to symptoms spot with you huns, cnt wait to af due date if honest coz i WILL be getting a sticky bean lol xxxx


----------



## BBonBoard

good luck


----------



## Booga

You've got quite a silly OH! Good luck to you, hon.


----------



## Beadette

Your OH sounds so funny! Me and hubby are the same - I think you've defo got to make ttc a fun experience! Love his "good luck boys" comment!!! Lol! Good luck in 2 ww! Xx


----------



## Charliemarina

Beadette said:


> Your OH sounds so funny! Me and hubby are the same - I think you've defo got to make ttc a fun experience! Love his "good luck boys" comment!!! Lol! Good luck in 2 ww! Xx


its fab aint it huns, eve though we have been through so much with TTC and been TTC TOOOOO long now (14 months) we still make it fun i think if u dnt things will go sour and then baby is made from stress not love and affection xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

See! That's the spirit! My OH laughs but gets mildly annoyed when I start cracking jokes... it throws him off his game! :rofl: I can't help it some days though!


----------



## sazza

Best of luck! x x


----------



## Beadette

My oh just got in from football and greated me with the line "alright sugar tits, wanna get busy??" whatever happened to "hello"!

It's one of talents, making me laugh!!


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! That's tons better than "hello!" Loving your OHs!!!


----------



## Charliemarina

Beadette said:


> My oh just got in from football and greated me with the line "alright sugar tits, wanna get busy??" whatever happened to "hello"!
> 
> It's one of talents, making me laugh!!

:rofl: thats brilliant :rofl:

well its nice to know my OH not the only one making jokes about TTCing :rofl: xxx


----------



## Minimin

LOl ladies!!! DH says "cmon boys!" as if he is rooting for his footie team! Last night he said he wanted to watch 24 and then come upstairs as his boys would be more manly (WTF???) :rofl:
Charliemarina- I have banned DH from making me laugh after :sex: I start laughing and all the :spermy: come out! I make him wait until my softcup is in and then he can crack jokes! LOL I hope we are all laughing about these things when we have our happy and healthy wee ones!


----------



## Charliemarina

ha ha i banned OH from wanking :rofl: womans got do what womans got do :rofl:


----------



## Beadette

Charliemarina said:


> ha ha i banned OH from wanking :rofl: womans got do what womans got do :rofl:

He'll never give it up!! It's the main thing they have all done since being about 12 so I doubt he'll stop! lol! Funny though. I'll say that to OH and he'll go "I don't anyway!!!!" and I'm like "REALLY??? As if! lol" x xx x x x x


----------



## Minimin

Charliemarina said:


> ha ha i banned OH from wanking :rofl: womans got do what womans got do :rofl:


Me too LOL- it gets rid of good essential sperm and we need all we can get!


----------



## Megg33k

Had the ban in place for many years and he actually has grown very accustomed to it. He's actually against going back to it now! :) Love my hubby!


----------



## Beadette

Did you know........

When the female orgasm takes place, the cervix dips down to touch the end of the vagina. This dip is the bodies way of naturally increasing fertility. When the female masturbates during intercourse, if she achieves orgasm before the male, the acids of the vagina may enter the cervix and decrease the amount of sperm remaining viable for fertilization of the egg.

Just found this on tinterweb! Bloody great! This ttc lark is trying to ruin our fun!!!! Lol xxx


----------



## Minimin

LOL- Beadette, I also think there are some 'crypts' in the cervix wall that can pool :spermy: so having an orgasm after fills these pools as well as 'sucks' the lil fella's up :)


----------



## Megg33k

Looks like its decreased viable sperm for me! :shrug: Ain't that a bitch? :rofl:


----------



## groovyjem

i caved had to bob on and say hello hunni :kiss: :happydance: yay for spermy xx


----------



## Charliemarina

well my OH really wants baby so hes promised me that from a week before ov he will not do it cant totally ban him now can i???? :rofl:

and hey huns yay u came on love ya xxxx


----------



## Beadette

No I think a complete ban would result in some secret wanking sessions! Ha ha! Yes I like that idea - a compromise. Especially when (TMI alert) I got preg last time I completely lost my sex drive and everytime he came near me I said "Oh bloomin heck... can you not have a wank or summet!" lol

Men can't cope with change very well!!! x


----------



## Minimin

Beadette said:


> No I think a complete ban would result in some secret wanking sessions! Ha ha! Yes I like that idea - a compromise. Especially when (TMI alert) I got preg last time I completely lost my sex drive and everytime he came near me I said "Oh bloomin heck... can you not have a wank or summet!" lol
> 
> Men can't cope with change very well!!! x

I love the way our bodies completely change if we are pregnant. I didnt want to have :sex: at all. Poor DH was left out in the cold. After about two weeks of constant :sex: it went to zero- and now I am back to rampant!

Beadette- I also have told Mr Minimin to head off to the bathroom- then proceeded to tell him he needed to clean the whole bathroom now! LOL- Bossy and low libido!


----------



## Minimin

Beadette said:


> Did you know........
> 
> When the female orgasm takes place, the cervix dips down to touch the end of the vagina. This dip is the bodies way of naturally increasing fertility. When the female masturbates during intercourse, if she achieves orgasm before the male, the acids of the vagina may enter the cervix and decrease the amount of sperm remaining viable for fertilization of the egg.
> 
> Just found this on tinterweb! Bloody great! This ttc lark is trying to ruin our fun!!!! Lol xxx

sorry to go back to this- so I thought the vagina was more acidic than alkaline?
Having :sex: and orgasming after him meant the contracts sucked up more :spermy: I didnt think about the acid from the vagina going up too :growlmad:
So what if we orgasm first then :sex: and then orgasm again? Does that work better? hmmmm????


----------



## Charliemarina

well from my experience i dnt think it matters if u come b4 or after him, iv got preg both ways, i almost always come b4 he does BUT even the cycles where iv had to manually do it after (purely for sperm reasons :rofl:) as i didnt during the :sex: iv gotten pregnant, i think if there in there and swimming the right way they will get eggy, u think how many women years ago got preg without any info like we have, i think these facts are there for choice and if u feel it works better then go for using these methods xx

well 4dpo girls and all i got say is i got loads of creamy cm, now i wouldnt be getting excited BUT last cycle i got preg and all i got from 4dpo to bfp was creamy cm no other symptoms...well and missed period but that goes without saying and also girls id defo advise not testing till u have missed ur period by one day, for 13 months i tested form 9dpo only to get a :bfn: every bloody time :( i tourtured myself every month with testing only for a week to pass and loads tests wasted and af to show bang ontime, its draining as well as mentally screwing with you, last cycle i actually gave up i never ordered anything test wise so had nothing in the house (makes not testing easier trust me poas addicts :rofl:) anyways i got to 14dpo no af was like ohhhhh this is new it was so exciting then 15dpo came and no af, i didnt even need a test i knew i never get to 15dpo EVER and my test was pos!! although i lost bean the actual experience of not testing till after af due was fab no stress nothing so i will be defo following this ritual from now on :)

OMG sorry for the essay i just read it back :blush:


----------



## Beadette

Charliemarina said:


> well from my experience i dnt think it matters if u come b4 or after him, iv got preg both ways, i almost always come b4 he does BUT even the cycles where iv had to manually do it after (purely for sperm reasons :rofl:) as i didnt during the :sex: iv gotten pregnant, i think if there in there and swimming the right way they will get eggy, u think how many women years ago got preg without any info like we have, i think these facts are there for choice and if u feel it works better then go for using these methods xx
> 
> well 4dpo girls and all i got say is i got loads of creamy cm, now i wouldnt be getting excited BUT last cycle i got preg and all i got from 4dpo to bfp was creamy cm no other symptoms...well and missed period but that goes without saying and also girls id defo advise not testing till u have missed ur period by one day, for 13 months i tested form 9dpo only to get a :bfn: every bloody time :( i tourtured myself every month with testing only for a week to pass and loads tests wasted and af to show bang ontime, its draining as well as mentally screwing with you, last cycle i actually gave up i never ordered anything test wise so had nothing in the house (makes not testing easier trust me poas addicts :rofl:) anyways i got to 14dpo no af was like ohhhhh this is new it was so exciting then 15dpo came and no af, i didnt even need a test i knew i never get to 15dpo EVER and my test was pos!! although i lost bean the actual experience of not testing till after af due was fab no stress nothing so i will be defo following this ritual from now on :)
> 
> OMG sorry for the essay i just read it back :blush:

I have a weird thing where I can no way test before AF is due!!! Feel like I'm tempting fate. I only tested 4 days after AF was late with my lost pregnancy.

The only thing is that now after the ERPC i dont know when AF is due so I will wait 30 days and test if AF is not here then again a week later. I can't be a POAS addict! I Have too many neuroses already!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

And POAS addiction is a VERY expensive neuroses! :)


----------



## Charliemarina

Megg33k said:


> And POAS addiction is a VERY expensive neuroses! :)


u not wrong there huns, OMG thinking about it i dnt even wanna know how much iv spent on opk and hpt over last 14 months :blush: ohhhhhhh if only OH knew :rofl: got say just shows u how often he checks his bank card statements :S :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: My husband knows every penny I spend on it and is A-OK with it! He's as dedicated to my POAS habit as I am I think! LOL


----------



## Beadette

My hubby could not believe the price of them! I told him £8.99 for the clearblue digi and he said "9 quid!!!! For how many? Is it gold plated FFS??" 

This coming from a man who will happily spend £70 on a t-shirt and think nothing of it!!!


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Of course! He was a bit shocked at the price of the tests, but he's not against it so much... if that makes sense! I do try not to buy the super expensive ones though... I don't buy digi's unless I have to... and they've never played nice with me! LOL


----------



## Minimin

Beadette said:


> My hubby could not believe the price of them! I told him £8.99 for the clearblue digi and he said "9 quid!!!! For how many? Is it gold plated FFS??"
> 
> This coming from a man who will happily spend £70 on a t-shirt and think nothing of it!!!

Sounds like your Dh and mine are buddies. I havent yet totaled up the amount I spend a month and I dont think he realises either. I am sure he would be ok with it but not something he has really thought about- Check out Superdrug with their early testing ones- in for 4 for 8 quid! bargain!


----------



## Megg33k

Grrr again @ US's lack of SD! :(


----------



## Charliemarina

im going down there for them tests sooooo cheap BUT i not going to until af late iv made tht promise to myself and have to stick to it as i cnt be a neurotic anymore :rofl:


----------



## Minimin

grrrhhhh Megg! I think you guys have tons of other brand ones I saw were about the same Mui- Walmart- rite aid- and $store?? No????

Charliemarina! Hope you get them. I noticed all the superdrugs near me were out since Chrimbo- dirty South London ladies over Chrimbo! LOL Anyway- saw them yesterday so went at them. Hope you get them babe!!!


----------



## Charliemarina

Minimin said:


> grrrhhhh Megg! I think you guys have tons of other brand ones I saw were about the same Mui- Walmart- rite aid- and $store?? No????
> 
> Charliemarina! Hope you get them. I noticed all the superdrugs near me were out since Chrimbo- dirty South London ladies over Chrimbo! LOL Anyway- saw them yesterday so went at them. Hope you get them babe!!!

HA HA ur a south londoner im a northy :wave: sounds really odd hearing someone say the word london on here :rofl:

anywho the crack about the dirty south london ladies just made me fall on the floor :rofl:, where abouts in south are u, im in highgate/Camden u know it??

i defo gonna pop in there on test day and OMG im now defo getting excited i have CM flowing today at 5dpo this is semetrical to last cycles :bfp: :wohoo: ok so maybe i just hoping, actually really hoping only :sex: once on ov day so its prob just me being tricky again :dohh:

anyways :yipee: for finding another londoner xxx


----------



## Minimin

Charliemarina! I am a true North Londoner- Unfortunately Marriage and DH brought me over to the dark side of the river! :rofl::wacko:
Love Camden! I havent been in ages but I love the Market and shop:dohh:s around it. Last time I was there was for my birthday at Jongleurs! My bro and his wife had their reception party at the Holiday Inn too. love love love Camden. Am so envious of your cool location!:thumbup:

My Mum's place is North- Near Wembley! Preston Road area. My DH has this place in Plumstead South London, nr Greenwich. Plumstead is a DUMP:haha:!
(sorry any south Londoners I may have offended- :tease:)

Extra CM is a good sign Charliemarina. Remember it just takes one determined :spermy: to get in! so 1 :sex: can do the trick. 

With our heartache at the beginning of the year-:cry: I hope this is a sticky one for you. Eat lots of Pineapple. I heard it helps with implantation :)


----------



## Megg33k

Min - We don't have any 10mIU test available in stores. We can buy them online... but none that I can go out, pick up, and bring home with me. The best we have is 25mIU with "anecdotal evidence" that they MIGHT pick up less than 25! LOL Oh blah di, oh blah da, life goes on!


----------



## Charliemarina

Minimin said:


> Charliemarina! I am a true North Londoner- Unfortunately Marriage and DH brought me over to the dark side of the river! :rofl::wacko:
> Love Camden! I havent been in ages but I love the Market and shop:dohh:s around it. Last time I was there was for my birthday at Jongleurs! My bro and his wife had their reception party at the Holiday Inn too. love love love Camden. Am so envious of your cool location!:thumbup:
> 
> My Mum's place is North- Near Wembley! Preston Road area. My DH has this place in Plumstead South London, nr Greenwich. Plumstead is a DUMP:haha:!
> (sorry any south Londoners I may have offended- :tease:)
> 
> Extra CM is a good sign Charliemarina. Remember it just takes one determined :spermy: to get in! so 1 :sex: can do the trick.
> 
> With our heartache at the beginning of the year-:cry: I hope this is a sticky one for you. Eat lots of Pineapple. I heard it helps with implantation :)

oh wow so u know the area well then :yipee:
i know most of south london and plumsted not that bad think all of london is pretty "ghetto" these days :rofl:, so have u and OH never thought of moving back over the river to old camden? is it work reasons u live over there? sorry being nosey :blush:, i was also born in camden so haven't really ventured anywhere else but i hope to move out of london in few years time its very loud isnt it :rofl: but then im scared coz i know it noisy dirty and that in london but OMG its home isnt it u can beat london for 24 hour store theres alway something to do and its always alive im just scared of being bored i think :rofl: xxxxx

im really hoping this is a :bfp: cycle for all us girls and for them all to be sticky, cm still a flowing too :wohoo:......AND CALM .....:coffee:


----------



## Minimin

Ohh bummer Megg! I am sure superdrug are going to cotton on and rank up the prices. I stocked up with 4 but am tempted to go back and get another four.. WTF????

Charliemarina- DH born and bred in South London. I dont like it for various reasons- particularly not a nice area to have kids- wouldnt send them to nursery/school around here-eek!
North London may be an option to move but we are quite comfortable here (Cheap, low mortagage) for two people- I have told DH we need to move if we have our much wanted kids!- I have lived in Leeds and USA so I am happy to move well out of London! LOL- Want more space and bigger garden! BUT love the amenities of London- 24hour city.

For no reason whatsoever- I am feeling negative about this cycle. OV pains form yesterday have resided- but will still get a few more days worth of :sex: in. I dont know why I feel like this... PMA- gone AWOL for a while :(


----------



## Charliemarina

oh huns thats normal PMA will go up and down mine always does i find i wake up some days feeling like YEAH this is it, but others its like "oh i know afs gonna come" :cry: think its a totally natural process of TTC, i'll have PMA for u for now huns :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

Megg33k said:


> "anecdotal evidence"

ok so i might be a total blonde but could u tell me what "anecdotal evidence" means i hate reading a word and not knowing :blush: is it meaning theres "some evidence"??? :rofl:


----------



## somedaymama

Charliemarina said:


> ok so i might be a total blonde but could u tell me what "anecdotal evidence" means i hate reading a word and not knowing :blush: is it meaning theres "some evidence"??? :rofl:

It means some individual people say that the tests work with less mIU, but studies have not confirmed it/we cannot definitively conclude that it is true.


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, sorry! What she said! Basically, there are stories of someone knowing exactly what their HCG level was on a given day due to blood test or whatever and getting a positive on whatever test even though it was less (sometimes FAR less) than the 25mIU threshold. The thing is, part of it depends on how much dye is in that particular stick and its not promised to work at lower amounts. So, you can get a negative and assume that means that you have less than say 6mIU just because SOMEONE got one to detect 6mIU once. It's all sketchy. I don't like it!


----------



## Charliemarina

thanks ladies that cleared that up for me :) id just stick to saying there 25mlu :rofl: so confusing :wacko: xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Charliemarina said:


> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> grrrhhhh Megg! I think you guys have tons of other brand ones I saw were about the same Mui- Walmart- rite aid- and $store?? No????
> 
> Charliemarina! Hope you get them. I noticed all the superdrugs near me were out since Chrimbo- dirty South London ladies over Chrimbo! LOL Anyway- saw them yesterday so went at them. Hope you get them babe!!!
> 
> HA HA ur a south londoner im a northy :wave: sounds really odd hearing someone say the word london on here :rofl:
> 
> anywho the crack about the dirty south london ladies just made me fall on the floor :rofl:, where abouts in south are u, im in highgate/Camden u know it??
> 
> i defo gonna pop in there on test day and OMG im now defo getting excited i have CM flowing today at 5dpo this is semetrical to last cycles :bfp: :wohoo: ok so maybe i just hoping, actually really hoping only :sex: once on ov day so its prob just me being tricky again :dohh:
> 
> anyways :yipee: for finding another londoner xxxClick to expand...

Dont give up hope it only takes one time. FXXXX for you.


----------



## Charliemarina

ok so im bored up late and awaiting a take away from nandos :blush: im just so hungry and haven't had there prego steak roll for a while, how convenient there called a "prego" steak roll ay :rofl:, so 6dpo tommorow time is flying soooo fast :wohoo: xxxxx

how are u ladies tongiht?? xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm good! I ate WAY TOO MUCH for dinner! Unusual that I couldn't get through my food! Hmm... 

Not being in London, no clue what Nandos is... but I hope it's delish! Glad your 2ww is flying by! How's you?


----------



## Charliemarina

Megg33k said:


> I'm good! I ate WAY TOO MUCH for dinner! Unusual that I couldn't get through my food! Hmm...
> 
> Not being in London, no clue what Nandos is... but I hope it's delish! Glad your 2ww is flying by! How's you?

OH HUNS if u do ever come to london u MUST try Nandos its a place where they mainly do spicy or lemon and herb chicken but OMG the also do them flavours with a steak in a sandwich type roll and a WHOLE steak too u also get 2 sides and a drink, fair do's its like £10 a meal but soooo worth every penny, oh dnt its 9.45am and iv not even finished digesting last nights and could soooo go now and get same for breaky :blush: wouldnt mind im a tiny person size 8 (UK) and not very tall but OMG can i eat sometimes :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

LOL I'll definitely keep it in mind for WHEN (not if) I get over that way! Breaky sounds great... might have to nip out and grab some! What have you UK girls done to me? I didn't used to type in Brit! :rofl:


----------



## Minimin

LOL to Meg and Charliemarina. I lived in Baltimore for 5 years and converted some of the ladies to Brit Lingo. Brekkie is brilliant! I miss american buffalo wings with blue cheese sauce---- and I am veggie- Go figure! LOL Also not a sweets/candy person and defo would rather have a started than dessert and then discoverd Cheesecake factory. OMG!!! heaven all in one. Had DH run to the shop to get me one for Brekkie the last time we were in Baltimore! YUM!!!

Megg- you also have to try- "I cant be bothered" amused my american friends to no end!! :rofl:


----------



## Minimin

LOL to Meg and Charliemarina. I lived in Baltimore for 5 years and converted some of the ladies to Brit Lingo. Brekkie is brilliant! I miss american buffalo wings with blue cheese sauce---- and I am veggie- Go figure! LOL Also not a sweets/candy person and defo would rather have a started than dessert and then discoverd Cheesecake factory. OMG!!! heaven all in one. Had DH run to the shop to get me one for Brekkie the last time we were in Baltimore! YUM!!!

Megg- you also have to try- "I cant be bothered" amused my american friends to no end!! :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

I definitely say "I can't be bothered"... or "I can't be arsed!" LOL I've adopted loo, pants, sus, brill, fab, and a few others as well! LOL I can't help it! Its more fun to speak Brit!


----------



## Minimin

LOL- I think you are due a visit across the pond come visit!


----------



## Megg33k

Hmm... might have to work on a passport first! But, I'd love to get across the pond sooner rather than later! You have no idea!!! $$$ helps too, of course! LOL


----------



## Beadette

Megg I think you do Brit very well! I sometimes forget you're from the US!

Well if you want some local phrases I'll give you some as I'm a Lancashire girl born and bred (although due to marriage have lived in Nottingham for 3 years - Mansfield in particular which also has some interesting local lingo)

My dad always says "put'th wood int 'ole" translated to "shut the door!" lol!

Megg you ought to watch a Peter Kay stand up dvd! You'll learn lots of Brit, Lancashire in particular! Hilarious!

ANYWAY! on another note...................................

since when does Nando's do take away?????????? Is this just a London thing? I'm so jealous! We don't have Nando's in our town so its either when I go Manchester or Meadowhall that I can have one!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'll definitely check him out! Thanks! And thanks as well for the compliment on my Brit! It seems that my brain has gone all Brit on me without much effort on my part! :rofl:


----------



## puppymom32

I got a passport can I come too. BTW I love the cheescake factory!!!


----------



## Beadette

I went to Vegas for my honeymoon and LOVED the cheesecake factory! It was my fave meal!! And probably the cheapest! Oh I loved Vegas, it was my fave place in the whole world! So much fun!!! X


----------



## Minimin

Hmmm Cheesecake factory! Worth a trip out just for that I say! 
Beadette- never been to Vegas- Did you win?

puppymom- the more the merrier- though I will request a cheesecake slice to bring with you please...


----------



## Megg33k

LOVE the Cheesecake Factory! Woohoo! Amy's coming with me! :happydance:


----------



## Minimin

:( are you going without me :cry: LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Never Min! C'mon!!! :)


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: Cheesecake here we come!


----------



## Megg33k

I could go for a piece right about now!


----------



## Charliemarina

Beadette said:


> Megg I think you do Brit very well! I sometimes forget you're from the US!
> 
> Well if you want some local phrases I'll give you some as I'm a Lancashire girl born and bred (although due to marriage have lived in Nottingham for 3 years - Mansfield in particular which also has some interesting local lingo)
> 
> My dad always says "put'th wood int 'ole" translated to "shut the door!" lol!
> 
> Megg you ought to watch a Peter Kay stand up dvd! You'll learn lots of Brit, Lancashire in particular! Hilarious!
> 
> ANYWAY! on another note...................................
> 
> since when does Nando's do take away?????????? Is this just a London thing? I'm so jealous! We don't have Nando's in our town so its either when I go Manchester or Meadowhall that I can have one!!!!

Oh hun they all do take away go onto there web site look for your local and it will give you take away number only thing is they don't deliver but OMG well worth going to pick up ours is only 10 min drive down road so no prob's xx


----------



## FBbaby

Just popping in to share my favourite brits sayings. I'm originally from France, lived in the US for 6 years, now in the UK since 1996. Anyway, when my American friend came over to visit a couple of years ago, her favourites were: 'will you pack it in', and 'bugger off'. She imagined coming home to her DH telling him that resulting in him getting his suitcases ready!!!

My OH makes fun of me because I still use the word 'turning signals' rather than 'indicators' and he founds it hillarious that my very british kids do the same!


----------



## Charliemarina

:rofl: oh girl u do make me laugh and i had a nice new york cheese cake last night but only from tescos :rofl: id soooo love to come to this factory place its so unfair :growlmad:

and as for brit speaking megg huns ur doing fab i never realised u were from US till i saw it under ur username and i do love the way we speak my favorite saying of ours is "alright keep ur air on" :rofl:


----------



## Tulip

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... Nandooooooooos... There is one just a 15 minute walk from here. And it IS lunchtime. *drool*


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh, you've lost me a bit with "pack it in" and "keep your air on"... I don't think I know the appropriate context for either of those! Haha! You'll have to help an American sister out! :rofl:


----------



## Lolly W

Megg33k said:


> Ooh, you've lost me a bit with "pack it in" and "keep your air on"... I don't think I know the appropriate context for either of those! Haha! You'll have to help an American sister out! :rofl:

Lol - Brit translation.....

Pack it in = Stop it!

Keep your air on ("keep your hair on") = calm down, chill out

Made me laugh.


----------



## Megg33k

Ohhhhhh! Gotcha! Thanks! I'll add them to the arsenal! Haha!


----------



## 2016

Charliemarina...happy to see you decided to go for it this cycle. I think you have an intuition when your body is ready to try again and I think its best to get back in the saddle asap. Good luck. x


----------



## Charliemarina

Hey ladie's well all i can say is OMG im so glad i did cave now just check out my chart and i have 3 very obvious symptoms today. Hunger and i mean i never eat loads and i couldn't name what iv eaten today there's so much. Also havin very lotiony cm and moody as hell :dance: ok so i need to keep my air on :rofl: gettin giddy now lol xx


----------



## Beadette

Aw I'm chuffed at your symptoms hun! Good luck x x


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: to your symptoms Charliemarina! I have my fingers crossedXXX

My symptoms are still weird... some weird one time creamy- very thick and yellow discharge yesterday but nothing else the rest of the time. Twinges around my ovaries and pelvic region the past few days but nothing today and temps not really high :( 

I do hate this waiting!!!!


----------



## Charliemarina

Minimin hun don't despair last cycle i got preg i had no symptoms at all i actually have never gotten more than moody and thick cm before in previous pregnancy's before a BFP, some women feel it right away but in most cases real symptoms don't actually become really bad till around 6 weeks. Also with my first angel bean i never got high temps they stayed as normal post ov temps i thought i was well out so don't panic hun's xx xx my temps are still high and its 3rd night iv been sweatin in sleep im not ill so its defo odd cm seems to have subsided now :( lol. Mini hun's what dpo are you and when you are you testing i may test wed which make's me 12dpo but not gonna be let down if neg as iv had faint pos at 15dpo before if i had tested earlier would have been neg so not gonna worry till af shows lmao xx


----------



## Minimin

Charliemarina! It is so hard not to symptom spot- even though we say we are not going to! FF sayas I am 6dpo and my CBFM says 5dpo :shrug: I am due to test 14th- but we are off to Egypt on Saturday so I may test before we go- though I dont know why- I still wont be doing alot of things as I may still be pregnant. I think it isnt good to use sauna's stema rooms and Jacuzzi's and I did in Dec and Jan had MC. May or may not be the reason but I will avoid it if I can. AF is due on the 11th so I will test 12th and then onwards!!!

12dpo is early but it would be nice to know. I have my fxd for you.
Sweats - is that a sign.. another one for me to look out for! 

:hugs:


----------



## Beadette

I had headaches for 10 days before I had my BFP last time. They were weird headaches - not like any i'd had before! I know that if I get them again I will think i'm pregnant and don't want to get my hopes up so I'm trying not to symptom spot but its so hard! lol!


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo for symptoms! :)

My temp dropped to just barely above coverline today. I think the :witch: might actually put me out of my misery tomorrow! Woohoo! Looking at my chart, I think I actually ovulated again without a period and am just waiting for my 2nd LP to end. On the bright side, it might be 13 days, and prior it was only 11-12 days. Excited I might get a new cycle tomorrow! LOL


----------



## Minimin

Beadette, so hard not to symptom spot. I had a weird headache last time too. Not a full blown one- but kinda dull one- I thought it may also be a side effect of giving up caff. I dont normally get headaches so I did think it weird.
CM is creamy and yellow today so I am trying to match it to CM from last time :(


----------



## Charliemarina

Minimin said:


> Charliemarina! It is so hard not to symptom spot- even though we say we are not going to! FF sayas I am 6dpo and my CBFM says 5dpo :shrug: I am due to test 14th- but we are off to Egypt on Saturday so I may test before we go- though I dont know why- I still wont be doing alot of things as I may still be pregnant. I think it isnt good to use sauna's stema rooms and Jacuzzi's and I did in Dec and Jan had MC. May or may not be the reason but I will avoid it if I can. AF is due on the 11th so I will test 12th and then onwards!!!
> 
> 12dpo is early but it would be nice to know. I have my fxd for you.
> Sweats - is that a sign.. another one for me to look out for!
> 
> :hugs:

ha ha yeah huns everytime iv been preg i have night sweats it usually fades by about 12 weeks but im not getting hopes up maybe its just warmer than usual, but temps are still very high for me post ov i mean my last months chart is very similar to this months and last months chart was a :bfp: u can have look by clicking on my chart then scrolling down to the second chart down to see last cycles, im so hoping this is it!!!
yeah im scared but i really dnt think time will change that at all so bring it on :rofl:


----------



## Minimin

OH hun i do hope this is it for you- just had a look at your charts and my they do look so similar! I have fxd for you!. It is so hard not to hope- but hoping is better than losing all hope so keep a little around :hugs: to you lovely lady xx


----------



## Charliemarina

hey ladies got to say firstly i never knew that starting this thread would go on for so long yay im so proud :rofl:, secondly omg omg omg i cnt help but be very excited just look at my chart if its not a preg chart then i swear i will ignore temps from now on in after ovulation as it clearly means nowt BUT i got say iv used FF for 14 months and the only time iv ever had temps this high like last cycle is for a pregnancy although it does vary as my first pregnancy chart i had temps never changed BUT i was also taking them very randomly for waking time so maybe this is why i didnt spot anything, it was the cycle after that one that i started religiously temping at a certain time as i lost my bean and was determined to start again just a shame its taken 14 months so far :( but PMA PMA my chart is looking good and even if af is gonna come its making me happy for now and as i said before im not expecting pregnancy the cycle after pregnancy so im hoping i wont be too disheartened im not going to test till 15dpo when af is late thats is i get that far lol xxxx

how are ya all today ladies xxx 11dpo for me EKKKKK :rofl:


----------



## puppymom32

Chart looks amazing FXXX for you but I dont think u will need it.


----------



## Minimin

Charlie! I am liking your chart :) I hope the next four days for you flies by!!! Fxd for you! How are you feeling? I keep checking my chart with last months one. I dont know why- :(


----------



## Charliemarina

Minimin said:


> Charlie! I am liking your chart :) I hope the next four days for you flies by!!! Fxd for you! How are you feeling? I keep checking my chart with last months one. I dont know why- :(

oh huns im always checking my new charts with old i see it as its got be better than trying compare it to someone elses right xx
i find my charts are normally very similar anyways especially pre-ov but last months LP i just knew something was diff and i just feel same way about this months LP too so confused and dont wanna get hopes up i mean iv covered my whole fertile time with sex daily sometimes twice a day and af has show this cycle we did it once ov day no other days so im hardly expecting a :bfp: lol anyways only time will tell must stop stressing myself now :rofl:


----------



## Minimin

:rofl: I think we should stop saying we are going to stop! LOl we all know we cant! Addiction is a tough thing. I am now thinking and hoping tomorrows BBT will be. One week to go before AF should be here.. I think :( hold on let me check again on my chart :)


----------



## Charliemarina

im now actually shitting myself that tommrow temps is gonna be low :rofl: thats how obsessed im getting but then on the other hand i cnt wait for tommrow morning to come and see the nice high temp i might get......ok from now on im just gonna be honest and say "right from 0dpo im symptom spotting" :rofl: that way i dnt have to explain myself 10 days later as to why i have been symptoms spotting ;)
so im 12dpo tommorow and theres one thing im NOT doing and thats testing, i hate line spotting it drives me nuts and evaps drive me even more nuts (i have evap making piss:)) :rofl: so im waiting for 15dpo to come and if no af then im off to chemist as by then there be no mistaking a line in experience from my body :) roll on another 3 days yay lol xxxx


----------



## Minimin

I agree with not trying to symptom spot. I cant help it. Though I cant seem to say I have much this time. I know I may have ov from my tubeless side as I had right side pains. Annoying as it means I have no chance and am going through all this for nothing when I could be glugging a nice glass of red! LOl

I had some cramps last night that made me think :witch: was on her way but still no sign. With our MC so recent I just dont know what to expect. I should be expecting AF a week today but I want to test on Sat. I put my temps in today on FF and it shifted my ov to two days later WTF???? So I am not 6dpo accoridng to FF and my CBFM says I am around 7dpo. arrgghhh


----------



## Charliemarina

Minimin said:


> I agree with not trying to symptom spot. I cant help it. Though I cant seem to say I have much this time. I know I may have ov from my tubeless side as I had right side pains. Annoying as it means I have no chance and am going through all this for nothing when I could be glugging a nice glass of red! LOl
> 
> I had some cramps last night that made me think :witch: was on her way but still no sign. With our MC so recent I just dont know what to expect. I should be expecting AF a week today but I want to test on Sat. I put my temps in today on FF and it shifted my ov to two days later WTF???? So I am not 6dpo accoridng to FF and my CBFM says I am around 7dpo. arrgghhh

hey hunny i just had peek ur chart and if honest i do agree with FF now iv had this happened b4 see how ur CBFM said high on ur first dip and u had fertile cm but u didnt go onto ov but ur CBFM went on to hit high again then ur temps shifted, this is quite normal its where ur body gears for ov but doesnt actually make it so everything goes again but then u usually ov second time around, its happened to me a good few times in last 14 months and seems just to be normal for many of us actually.
id defo go with what ff is saying and even ur cbfm is very close so id say 6-7dpo is defo right by looking at ur temps.

ok so im really excited about my chart could ya all have look and tell me if i crazy or does it look very promising :shrug: xxx


----------



## Tulip

Min, I agree with Charliemarina, that looks much more promising (tho FF isn't quite sure yet).

Charliemarina - LOVING your chart. Temps are higher than last cycle (more progesterone?) When are you testing??


----------



## Charliemarina

Tulip said:


> Min, I agree with Charliemarina, that looks much more promising (tho FF isn't quite sure yet).
> 
> Charliemarina - LOVING your chart. Temps are higher than last cycle (more progesterone?) When are you testing??

well huns im not really sure think im just gonna wait till 14dpo if no sign or feeling she coming then i gonna wait till 15dpo and test like i did last cycle, and yes u could be right if i am preg its defo a good sign that progesterone is higher this time, maybe thats why i MC last time?? defo possibility, think i may pop docs if i get bfp and explain about last month she can then check my progesterone levels and treat me with the cream if needed, im hoping i wont have 2 as iv had 2 kids healthily and never had a hormone imbalance with them so i hoping if i get bfp this time its a sticky :)


----------



## Tulip

Take your charts and see if she'll do bloods! Seen WannaB's journey this week? Might be similar xx


----------



## Minimin

Charliemarina! Your temps are looking really good. I hope the doc is amicable to monitoring your prgoesterone for peace of mind if nothing else!

Tulip and Charliemarina- thanks for checking my chart! Crazy how our bodies work. Well if I take today as 6dpo- and hopfully the last BDing on the CBFM High was ok- I will be expecting AF on the 11th- still a week away- so what are all these niggles and cramps! LMAO!!


----------



## Charliemarina

im expecting af on friday :hissy: im really hoping she doesnt show, iv now lost all PMA on my temps had a look bk at a previous account of mine with abut 8 charts none of them a preg chart and it seems im known for high temps sometimes so now i just think im being tricked and its just a normal shitty no :bfp: cycle :cry: help ladies PMA has left the building xxxx


----------



## 4everhopefull

sending all the :dust: that is humanly possible and ...and...so much pma im gonna pop!!!!
cmon hunny think possitive !!!!!...makes a brew for you:coffee: XXX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Oh honey! Sending you lots of PMA!! and :hugs: Remember we ar more fertile post a pregnancy whether it was to full term or not. Dont give up hope yet. :dust:


----------



## Charliemarina

Minimin said:


> Oh honey! Sending you lots of PMA!! and :hugs: Remember we ar more fertile post a pregnancy whether it was to full term or not. Dont give up hope yet. :dust:


i really wish i could believe we are more fertile post MC huns but it seems its never been the case for me it took 14 months to conceive after the ERPC i had and after the MC b4 that it took 2 cycle, fair do's 2 cycles aint much but i was sure that the cycle after the MC i was gonna catch that wen af came i actually couldn't believe it was true BUT im going to stick with u girls on the PMA i mean i cnt do much else, i dnt feel preg but then for being 13dpo tomorrow i really dont feel like :witch: on her way anytime soon either actually pretty much like last cycle :yipee: so theres the upside, im now scared of temping in mornings i actually watch the numbers clock up and im like "yes keep going keep going" OH is like WTF :rofl: always a laugh wen there confused to hell :rofl: xxxx


----------



## Minimin

I know exactly how you feel. I dont think I feel lucky this cycle but I have to keep my faith. It is all we have. My DH doesnt even know what I on about with Charting! I am so anxious each morning too- it is nerve racking. Not long for you to go now- keep your chin up chick!

:hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

:dance: so yay for today, i woke this morning scared to temp and as its 13dpo just knew temps would be on way down today BUT there not they have gone up to the highest yet please have a look and tell me im not going mad please ladies just im so damd excited i so want to test, i even walked past a chemist this morning palms sweating and money in my pocket but i carried on walking im just so scared of the bfn, so im still waiting for tomorrow or friday to test, dnt know how im holding out like i am i do feel impressed with my POAS addiction being under control although its taken 14 months to actually do it :rofl: so girls how are all ur cycles going COME ON :bfp:'s and :dance: coz my PMA is soooooooooooooo back in town :yipee: xxxx


----------



## Minimin

Yah to PMA back in town. I am impressed with your ability to not test but best of all :wohoo: to the new temp! Your chart is looking fantastic hun!
:yipee:


----------



## groovyjem

iam loving your chart hun :happydance: come on beany :kiss:


----------



## Beadette

Yeah! So glad your PMA is back hun! I wouldn't know what I was looking at as far as charts are concerned so I am a rubbish person to ask! lol

I hope its your month darlin x x x x


----------



## Charliemarina

god im just too excited think i gonna have nap later with the little one to stop my mind going into overdrive and it be 2 hours of the day im not obsessing over it all lol xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Chart looks lovey I think u should test tomorrow. FXXX for you.


----------



## Tulip

Amys right you must :test: tomorrow! The one day of watery cm is a giveaway I reckon - eeeek! xx


----------



## Charliemarina

ha ha ok so i got something way cool to show u regarding the day of watery cm....right go into my chart link and scroll down to the second chart, count the dpo to the watery cm on both charts and what do u get ........watery cm on 12dpo for last 2 cycle and last cycle was a :bfp: cycle so :dance::dance::dance: very excited now but also very scared of af showing tomorrow or friday, girls sorry to disappoint u but i wont be testing till friday unless af shows up b4 that i have vowed not to and cnt break it to myself :rofl: xxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Dammit!!


----------



## Charliemarina

:rofl::rofl:

sorry :blush::flow: xx


----------



## Tulip

Well, as you let me down i thought I'd test for a laugh..... at 8dpo :rofl: :rofl: Not quite sure what I was expecting to see!!


----------



## Charliemarina

Tulip said:


> Well, as you let me down i thought I'd test for a laugh..... at 8dpo :rofl: :rofl: Not quite sure what I was expecting to see!!

HEY!!!!........(smacks hand) what are u doing woman :rofl:

well i cant say anything im a true POAS addict (just have it now under control) lol i used to start testing at 6dpo :blush: i mean 6dpo really :rofl:, i find testing then even seeing a bfn dnt really make ya feel bad as u know it early its when i hit 12dpo and still neg i start to sweat and start testing twice a day like i didnt believe the first one :rofl:


----------



## Lolly W

Charliemarina said:


> ha ha ok so i got something way cool to show u regarding the day of watery cm....right go into my chart link and scroll down to the second chart, count the dpo to the watery cm on both charts and what do u get ........watery cm on 12dpo for last 2 cycle and last cycle was a :bfp: cycle so :dance::dance::dance: very excited now but also very scared of af showing tomorrow or friday, girls sorry to disappoint u but i wont be testing till friday unless af shows up b4 that i have vowed not to and cnt break it to myself :rofl: xxxxx

It's Friday! Tested yet hun?

Ps - Thank you for your message about charting! I'm ready to get started on the 16th which should be cd1 but hopefully not if bfp!!


----------



## Minimin

Just to check and see if you have tested. I caved and did an IC cheapy- at 8-9dpo- what was I expecting? :dohh:

Waiting anxiously!!! Fxd


----------



## Tulip

Minimin said:


> Just to check and see if you have tested. I caved and did an IC cheapy- at 8-9dpo- what was I expecting? :dohh:
> 
> Waiting anxiously!!! Fxd

LMFAO, sooooo glad it's not just me!


----------



## Beadette

Have u tested flower?? Xx


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girls well no af as of yet and she is due today latest tomorrow if no show tomorrow then im defiantly late and i will then test, sorry beadette babes u gonna have wait just one more day :rofl:.
well temps is still in the high range but not as high as yesterday not to worried about it but i got nasty feeling af gonna show her face bang on in the morning, also had some more watery cm this morning so hoping thats good sign :)


----------



## TripleB

Everything crossed for you hun! x


----------



## groovyjem

you know i got everything crossed for you too hun :hugs: x


----------



## Minimin

Clear EWCM is good!! Fingers crossed- I am off to the airport at 10.30am tomorrow- can you please please post before!! I would be so made up to know before I fly!! Fingers and toes all crossed for you chicka!!! xxx
:hugs:

Ps. dont know what I thought I was doing this morning but and IC with FMU and :bfn: yes I know---- way too early. thought if there was an early implanter I would know. Arrgghh.. oh well! Egypt here I come!

Looking forward to tomorrow honey!


----------



## Charliemarina

Minimin said:


> Clear EWCM is good!! Fingers crossed- I am off to the airport at 10.30am tomorrow- can you please please post before!! I would be so made up to know before I fly!! Fingers and toes all crossed for you chicka!!! xxx
> :hugs:
> 
> Ps. dont know what I thought I was doing this morning but and IC with FMU and :bfn: yes I know---- way too early. thought if there was an early implanter I would know. Arrgghh.. oh well! Egypt here I come!
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow honey!

hey hunnie i will try my hardest to have a result for u before u leave :) got feeling af is gonna show in the morning so not too excited.
the cm i have is watery but creamy coloured, i never get EWCM even for ov day its always watery and cloudyish so this to me is defo fertile cm after ov and i never usually get it unless preg, temp aint really impressing me today BUT had a sleep with my daughter this afternoon and curiosity got better of me so i temped when i woke (slept 2 straight hours) and it was 37.0!!!! so that defo high for me and the sweating at night and insomnia is still persisting and driving me nuts (hence the long sleeps im having in afternoons) hoping its all a sign im running loo and knicker checking constantly for af so yep im on a mental one right now being 14dpo and no af for me is something to :dance: about but im very very sceptical, now if af does show i will be very glad of the normal if not perfect cycle after MC :)


----------



## Charliemarina

Minimin said:


> Ps. dont know what I thought I was doing this morning but and IC with FMU and :bfn: yes I know---- way too early. thought if there was an early implanter I would know. Arrgghh.. oh well! Egypt here I come!
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow honey!

NOW iv already been through this with Tulip......(*smacks hand*).....WAT R U DOING WOMAN :rofl:

put down the IC's and go make a :coffee: , dnt make me come there and bin the lot now :rofl:

huns defo too early dnt be disheartened i mean earliest bfp i ever got was 9-10dpo and even then i think the dpo were wrong and i was more than that.

ok if anyone here is having a prob staying AWAY from the stick please do message as it seems im smacking many hands these last 2 days :rofl:


----------



## Minimin

hmmm... Smack my hand! I am not disheartened by the IC more by the lack of symptoms and my temps are pretty low as well.

I have never temped during the day! ha ha.. might do that after a nap now!

Looking forward to tomorrow- I am only hoping for you to be on by the time I leave- Dont worry honey! 

EWCM sounds a good sign to me. I dont know what our bodies are doing after MC though so I am still holding out for you honey!


----------



## Minimin

Hey Charliemarina!
How are you Chicka?
Hope your doing well.
:witch: got me on holiday so I am now on CD6- here's to another month of ttc.
love Minimin xxxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

Minimin said:


> Hey Charliemarina!
> How are you Chicka?
> Hope your doing well.
> :witch: got me on holiday so I am now on CD6- here's to another month of ttc.
> love Minimin xxxxx


hey babes, ohhh i so sorry she got you big :hugs: for you babes.
im ok cd11 today and think i MAY have oved yesterday according to my left side cramps and temp today being high but cant be sure till friday if temps stay up till then , then i defo oved yesterday hope i did coz we bin :sex: like :bunny:'s lol
so huns yes here we go again another cycle BUT were gonna do it huns we getting our :bfp: THIS cycle :winkwink: :wohoo:
so how was holiday babes have fun?? wish i was on holiday LOL xx


----------



## Minimin

Yah to :sex: and lots of it :wohoo: 
Just a quick on to see what ya up to. Have a uni friend in town so we have been dossing about. Went to the Tower of London yesterday- soaked- and now feeling a flipping cold coming along. We're off to the science museum today! Yah for Science (I'm such a geek!!)
Hope your week is going well. I will be back online as normal from Saturday night after my buddy heads home xxx
PMA for March :BFP:
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

A bit off topic girls... but I have a question from the hubby! He wants to know if there are any good Brit insults that he could use about his stupid co-workers... We like "sod off," but it needs to be followed by something... like "Sod off, you [blankety-blank]!" We just don't have a good Brit-ism for the []'s! Something obscure to Americans if possible! Thanks! :D


----------



## Charliemarina

Minimin said:


> Yah to :sex: and lots of it :wohoo:
> Just a quick on to see what ya up to. Have a uni friend in town so we have been dossing about. Went to the Tower of London yesterday- soaked- and now feeling a flipping cold coming along. We're off to the science museum today! Yah for Science (I'm such a geek!!)
> Hope your week is going well. I will be back online as normal from Saturday night after my buddy heads home xxx
> PMA for March :BFP:
> :hugs:

hey hunny, ohhh i do love tower of london and a bit of science too:friends: love the science museum and the natural history is a favourite for me too :winkwink:

well as for my weeks well its been great but for the first time in 15 months my chart and temps are confusing me im cd12 (normally ov cd16 sometimes later) and my temps last 2 days have been really low like ov low, iv been bedding like :bunny: so im not worried if ov has come and gone but temps is now going bk up and im wondering if i did ov but with no pains and minimal CM which is NOT usual for me, im going to keep bedding the way we have been, its odd coz usually even if im oving im not a very :sex: kinda person but im totally non stop with it at mo :blush: i mean OMG yesterday we done it twice morning and night so i kinda hoping ov was yesterday as also got some today so well over covered if u ask me :rofl:
big PMA huns for march :bfp: us girls are defo gonna do it :thumbup: and glad u back online as norm huns we all missed ya :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Not like you charlie to be confused by charts - you're the guru! Sounds like you've got all the bases covered though!

Can I ask you a quick question hun? I remember a few weeks ago you posted that after your ERPC you had a few short annovulatory cycles? Was just wondering about this because this cycle I had spotting / light flow from CD 11 which lasted about 7 days. I didn't ovulate until CD25 (thanks for teaching me how to chart - I love it!) so now I'm wondering if actually I had a really short 10-day annovulatory cycle and I should have counted CD11 as CD1 if that makes sense? That would mean I actually ovulated on CD14 like before MC. Hope that makes sense, I don't suppose it matters really but I'm enjoying the obsessing! x


----------



## Charliemarina

TripleB said:


> Not like you charlie to be confused by charts - you're the guru! Sounds like you've got all the bases covered though!
> 
> Can I ask you a quick question hun? I remember a few weeks ago you posted that after your ERPC you had a few short annovulatory cycles? Was just wondering about this because this cycle I had spotting / light flow from CD 11 which lasted about 7 days. I didn't ovulate until CD25 (thanks for teaching me how to chart - I love it!) so now I'm wondering if actually I had a really short 10-day annovulatory cycle and I should have counted CD11 as CD1 if that makes sense? That would mean I actually ovulated on CD14 like before MC. Hope that makes sense, I don't suppose it matters really but I'm enjoying the obsessing! x

hey hunnie, i think your right it does sound like an anovulatory cycle and a short one like i had (well i had a good few lol) especially the fact u said u bleed light for 7 days (thats also what happened to me) then after that bleed u oved right on time again same as me so id defo say thats what happened huns, ok so when u started bleeding lightly did u start new chart and go from cd1 or did u fuse the 2 charts together to make 1 cycle? if so split them back up huns and make that first day of light bleeding cd1 that way ur stats wont be affected and if honest id discard the anov cycle i always did coz it messed with my stats and i hate that :winkwink:
and as for teaching u charting i think u have done well huns caught onto it very fast :friends: and anytime huns, like i said u get stuck anything then just let me know.
to be honest im very confused i dnt think im oving just yet i just dnt get my low temps well just gonna keep bedding it will go up eventually, just thought id got lucky with painless ov :(, well tomorrow temp will tell more as temp was up tiny bit today :)


----------



## TripleB

Thanks hun - just had a mare trying to split the cycle, took away my crosshairs but have sorted it now (phew!), thanks for your advice as always!

I'll be keeping a close eye on your temps - hoping for a rise soon (yay for painless ovulation!)

x


----------



## Minimin

Hallo Hallo CharlieMarina! Here's hoping you have had a painless OV!! You sure seem to be getting all those bases covered! CD9 for me.. and I am horny as hell! CM is kinda EW/Creamy. I dont normally OV until CD16-18 so I have no idea what is going on there. Temps are all over the place as I have been drinking with my buddy and not temping at the same time. CBFM has been Low so who knows! Also have a cold now- am tucked up in bed and about to take a nap. Sniffly nose and runny eyes and sore throat! arrggghhhh! :(
Glad to be back though! I missed ya!!!


----------



## Charliemarina

Minimin said:


> Hallo Hallo CharlieMarina! Here's hoping you have had a painless OV!! You sure seem to be getting all those bases covered! CD9 for me.. and I am horny as hell! CM is kinda EW/Creamy. I dont normally OV until CD16-18 so I have no idea what is going on there. Temps are all over the place as I have been drinking with my buddy and not temping at the same time. CBFM has been Low so who knows! Also have a cold now- am tucked up in bed and about to take a nap. Sniffly nose and runny eyes and sore throat! arrggghhhh! :(
> Glad to be back though! I missed ya!!!

hey huns :wohoo: for having u bk.
well i got loads ov pains yesterday so didnt get that lucky in end with that :hissy: but yay for ov im now 1-2dpo FF thinks 2 but i think 1 and i believe me more :haha:
huns maybe ur gearing up to ov hence the cm and stuff to be honest id trust the CBFM there spot on :flow:

so how is everyone this weekend are u all enjoying it???? :flow:


----------



## Minimin

Yah to being post ov! I am again tucked up in bed. Crap weekend feeling ill.I hate not being able to taste things- I love my food! :)

CBFM says low this morning but really horny so DH and I had some hanky panky this morn and softcup is in! Who knows!

Hows your Sunday going CharlieMarina?


----------



## Charliemarina

Minimin said:


> Yah to being post ov! I am again tucked up in bed. Crap weekend feeling ill.I hate not being able to taste things- I love my food! :)
> 
> CBFM says low this morning but really horny so DH and I had some hanky panky this morn and softcup is in! Who knows!
> 
> Hows your Sunday going CharlieMarina?

hey huns, oh hope u feel better tomorrow huns sounds like u got a horrid bug sending :hugs: your way babes.
well i had good weekend was child free :dance: and had a nice chilled out relaxing time at home with OH got loads more lil :spermy: in where they should be :winkwink:, so ov day was cd13 for me this cycle yay for ov being early as i do hate the waiting :rofl:

huns id defo trust ur CBFM there not like opk there a whole lot more accurate, maybe ur gearing thats why u feeling so horny??? well i gonna get 1 more bedding session in just for fun :winkwink: then its a whole load of waiting for me AF better not show :af::af::af:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks CharlieMarina :hugs: 
As you suggested I am going to take the CBFM as the sign I have a LH surge. In the meantime we will probably :sex: every other day. I feel tons better now I got out of bed and made my way downstairs. DH and I had a bum fart deciding what to have for dinner and in the end I stuck in some Roasties- a la Jamie Oliver- and a sneaky G and T whilst I wait! Probably what is making me feel better LOL

I hope your month is here. You so deserve it. The chilled weekend should work wonders on you too! Stress free and already OV'd! I'm here whilst you waiting babe.. so dont worry I shall be boring you senseless with all my natter!!!
:wohoo: to boring natter by Minimin!


----------



## Charliemarina

Minimin said:


> Thanks CharlieMarina :hugs:
> As you suggested I am going to take the CBFM as the sign I have a LH surge. In the meantime we will probably :sex: every other day. I feel tons better now I got out of bed and made my way downstairs. DH and I had a bum fart deciding what to have for dinner and in the end I stuck in some Roasties- a la Jamie Oliver- and a sneaky G and T whilst I wait! Probably what is making me feel better LOL
> 
> I hope your month is here. You so deserve it. The chilled weekend should work wonders on you too! Stress free and already OV'd! I'm here whilst you waiting babe.. so dont worry I shall be boring you senseless with all my natter!!!
> :wohoo: to boring natter by Minimin!

:yipee: for boring minimin chatter :rofl: its whats keeps us going huns and believe me ur far from boring huns your my chatter bud :friends:

so glad u feeling better and it got be the G and T coz theres nothing a G and T cant fix :winkwink:

GOD its Monday tomorrow and i sooooo cnt be bothered BUT :yipee: for 3dpo :flow: xx


----------



## Minimin

3dpo :wohoo: 
boo to Monday though! I have to get back out of holiday mode too. 
I think I would be insane if it wasnt for you lady :hugs:

p.s G and T are tops! I had another one before heading to bed. I know I will feel guilty about it tomorrow as I wanted to have a month without but I know I wont be able to once I have ov'd! Kinda like having the devil and angel on each shoulder!

Sleep tight honey


----------



## Charliemarina

Minimin said:


> 3dpo :wohoo:
> boo to Monday though! I have to get back out of holiday mode too.
> I think I would be insane if it wasnt for you lady :hugs:
> 
> p.s G and T are tops! I had another one before heading to bed. I know I will feel guilty about it tomorrow as I wanted to have a month without but I know I wont be able to once I have ov'd! Kinda like having the devil and angel on each shoulder!
> 
> Sleep tight honey

well im still up :rofl: i figure the faster i go bed the faster Monday coming to hit me :rofl:
Im just waiting for OH to say come on babes lets go bed if u know what i mean :winkwink: getting last lot in tonight then any more from now on is just for our fun :dance:.

i just looked ur chart and it does (for now) look like ov BUT if ur CBFM says low then i would believe that huns defo, could anything have interfered with todays temp, like ilness, lack of sleep or different waking time or did u have a drink last night? if yes for 1 or more of these then that defo could be why ur temp is up like it is huns if not then it could just be what i call a "random" temp that u cannot explain maybe weather change or something, either way keep :sex: chick and catch that eggy!!, speak morning hunny :flow: xx


----------



## Minimin

Good Morning honey! Hope you managed to get a good nights kip. 
I had another high temp but think it is definitely down to my cold/flu and I had some G and T's too so that will have done something. I have in the past had some drinks pre ovulation and it hasnt really affected my temps so I think the cold is the cause. CBFM still says low. 
Did you manage to get one more :sex: in last night?
How is your monday going? South London is miserable! I am back in bed after taking some Lemsip stuff. I cant believe how this cold has knocked me for 6 this time. I am normally able to carry on despite!
Speak soon xx


----------



## Charliemarina

hey hunny oh no i hope u feel better soon huns :hugs:
id defo say its ur cold hunny they can make quite a diff in body temp and i just HATE temping wen ill, it throws everything right out window :hissy: and id definatly put ur trust into ur CBFM for now huns and bed every other day if you can huns.

well north london aint much better today huns in fact its totally crap :rofl:, this morning and all afternoon we have had a mix of snow with rain but really quite heavy gets u soaked if u go out so iv stayed in and also my best friend who lives 5 doors away from me is moving today to your side of london, she only been gone few hours and god i miss her already :cry:, she has moved to bromley but its ok only 45 min away and i have a TomTom :yipee: wont be getting lost getting there :rofl:

huns ur cd11 what day do u normally ov???? xxxx


----------



## Minimin

Afternoon babe.
Well if you pop to Bromley you simply must do a TOM TOM stop over for a cuppa at mine!
I bet you do miss her. There is nothing like having someone to pop around to. As I am not from the South of London I havent got a buddy to pop around to :(

CD11 for me indeed- I normally ov around Cd16 if I take my cycle pre mc. I am normally 29/30 days in total and CBFM picked up peaks on CD15/16 ish!
That makes this weekend the weekend of lurrvveee. Only problem is that I am in Leeds visiting friends and I am not sure we want to be :sex: in someone else's place. But if needs must!

How are you doing this afternoon? Seems like today is draaaaggggggiiinnnnnggggg!


----------



## SmileyShazza

God I hate my job :( :cry:


----------



## Charliemarina

SmileyShazza said:


> God I hate my job :( :cry:

oh huns why whats happened??? hope everything ok , oh bless our SmileyShazzer is not so smiley today, come on huns let it all out we here to help anytime might make ur smile come bk :winkwink:


----------



## Charliemarina

Minimin said:


> Afternoon babe.
> Well if you pop to Bromley you simply must do a TOM TOM stop over for a cuppa at mine!
> I bet you do miss her. There is nothing like having someone to pop around to. As I am not from the South of London I havent got a buddy to pop around to :(
> 
> CD11 for me indeed- I normally ov around Cd16 if I take my cycle pre mc. I am normally 29/30 days in total and CBFM picked up peaks on CD15/16 ish!
> That makes this weekend the weekend of lurrvveee. Only problem is that I am in Leeds visiting friends and I am not sure we want to be :sex: in someone else's place. But if needs must!
> 
> How are you doing this afternoon? Seems like today is draaaaggggggiiinnnnnggggg!


yeah it really dragging huns AARRGGGHHH and the weather is still no better either bloody cold it is :hissy:
and :yipee: i so WILL be popping over for a cuppa :coffee: will be fab, i should be going over in about 2 weeks gonna let her settle in b4 we all bombard her so not long and i be a knocking huns :haha: will let u know nearer time what day i going it defo be a weekend so u will have send me ur address :wohoo:
and huns god if that peak comes this weekend do what ya gotta do chick cnt be missing that eggy can u now, can always rent hotel :winkwink: just for the night :haha: or even the hour :rofl:
it horrid not having someone close by ever since i moved here its always just been me and her and now its just me :cry: .....ok im moving to south london it seems to be more fun there i think :shrug:, xxxxx


----------



## Minimin

[/QUOTE]
yeah it really dragging huns AARRGGGHHH and the weather is still no better either bloody cold it is :hissy:
and :yipee: i so WILL be popping over for a cuppa :coffee: will be fab, i should be going over in about 2 weeks gonna let her settle in b4 we all bombard her so not long and i be a knocking huns :haha: will let u know nearer time what day i going it defo be a weekend so u will have send me ur address :wohoo:
and huns god if that peak comes this weekend do what ya gotta do chick cnt be missing that eggy can u now, can always rent hotel :winkwink: just for the night :haha: or even the hour :rofl:
it horrid not having someone close by ever since i moved here its always just been me and her and now its just me :cry: .....ok im moving to south london it seems to be more fun there i think :shrug:, xxxxx[/QUOTE]

Well honey you are more than welcome here anytime! I will get the kettle on :coffee:, muffins baking and good ole chitter chatting! :happydance::happydance:

It will be hard but remember we are all here too. I would be so lost if I was going through all this on my own!:hugs::hugs:

I like the idea of renting a hotel room... Kind of naughty and kinky in one go! I will have to include DH on this idea and see what happens. I was thinking Friday morning :sex: with Softcup until the evening and then Sunday morning with SC? Perhaps Sunday evening but that could mean I miss eggy :dohh: Then Sunday through to Wed every other day???

So whats on the agenda for your Monday evening?

SmileyShazza- where have you gone? Hope you found your smile again!

:hugs::hugs:


----------

